
Show HN: ShouldBe – Eye-pleasing assertions for complex object graphs in C# - martaver
https://github.com/Martaver/ShouldBe
======
martaver
This is mainly for any C# coders, so I hope this is the right crowd. I made
this package for sanity & brevity when writing assertions about deep, complex
object graphs (like big DTOs) and it's been useful enough for us that I
thought I'd pay it forward.

Appreciate any comments you guys might have!

